

The iState of the Union - fjabre
http://www.slate.com/id/2242492/

======
byrneseyeview
I'm not sure I get it. Is the point that Jobs is a better leader than Obama?
Or more charismatic? Or that if Obama accomplished as much as Jobs, people
would like him more?

I can understand responding emotionally to this article. But it isn't funny,
because there isn't a detectable premise.

------
seldo
Drones already kind of look like they were built by Apple:

[http://www.richard-
seaman.com/Aircraft/AirShows/Nellis2006/H...](http://www.richard-
seaman.com/Aircraft/AirShows/Nellis2006/Highlights/Predator2006.jpg)

A few too many dangling peripherals though; if it were really Apple all that
stuff would be flush with the surface.

------
gr366
If only the President had as one-sided an audience as Steve Jobs does.

